# maybe ich on cherry barb?



## ASmileForOnlyU

Okay the list of my fish are in my siggie

But anyways, I was admiring my fish and noticed one of the female cherry barbs looked as if she had a few whitish tiny air bubble looking things on her fins and 1-2 on her body (bout 10 total). I took her into a net and the spots disappeared when she came out of the water o-0 is this ick or somehow air bubbles?
All the other fish are bright and normal colored...hmm


----------



## TheOldSalt

They could be either, but if they vanished like that, they're as likely to be bubbles as not. I know that's not a very useful answer.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

well i moved 3 of my 5 cherry barbs to another tank, they all have 10 or so very small white dots... i think it's ich :[
i just put them in this new 55 gal tank yesterday (yes, it cycled 2 weeks) 
I'm going to the LFS to buy medicine for that tank today
All my other fish look just fine... maybe its a cherry barb thing o-0
I'll try to get pics when I get home, I'm at school right now.


----------



## Fishfirst

your tank only cycled 2 weeks??? Did you acclimate them??? sounds like they got stressed out from moving or your parameters on the 55 gallon could be off. I hope you transfered your media from the other tank shortly before moving the fish or you are going to have a lot more problems than ich. As for the cherry barbs, they can tolerate some high temperatures... I would go with a natural method of curing ich by turning up the temp slowly to 86 degrees and adding some salt (1 Tbs/10 gallons) over a few days. More than likely though, all your fish are infected to some degree... and thus you might want to treat the whole 55 gallon. Your guppies, snails, zebra danios, neon tetras, probably will have a hard time with this kind of treatment... however I have done this treatment to every species of fish you have in your signature and its worked out alright (losses were fairly minimal). But I would definately remove the snails for at least 6 weeks (keep ich out of the main by reinfection by the snails)


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

Yes I acclimated them. And yes i transferred the media before I moved the fish. I'm not a newbie you know. I have treated my 55 gal and the tank with the fish showing the infection with Quick Cure, & Salt, & the water heater is on now. My snails are already in a little 5 gal, I knew that already. The ones showing signs were all 5 cherry barbs, my male betta, & preg female guppies. All are removed and everything is being treated as stated above.


----------



## Fishfirst

I'm sorry I was not aware of your experience... you did ask the question in the disease forum so I replied by giving my advice as I would anyone else on this forum. I didn't think I came down on you or anything... just stating how it is. BTW: the glassfish you have are dyed if they have any color in them at all... which, often a newbie will buy these fish and a more experienced aquarist will not. Also your plecostomus is probably a common, which in that size tank will get way to large for the tank itself... thus another newbie mistake that lead me to belive to be very specific in my directions and what caused the ich. Also, quick cure is going to be very hard on your loach.

Good luck and happy fish keeping.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

Well my glass fish were fish I've had for 2 years now. So back then I was a newbie. And my pleco will be out in my heated water garden pond in my yard when he's big enough. I have a 13" one in it that's been in it for over a year now. I've never experienced ich personally but knew enough to move the snails and fish showing symptoms to different tanks. My snails are in a 1 gal tank and my infected barbs are in a "hospital" 10 gal tank. I am worried bout my little loach... I have to leave him to fate though. 1 loss is better than 20+

Will Quick Cure be a good thing for my regular fish? I've heard it's one of the best. My LFS uses it also. And any idea how long I should use it for? Bottle says 3 days but some people say 10-14?


----------



## Dr_House

I am a big fan of Quick Cure. I've used it on any ich outbreaks and had 100% success. I typically treat 3-5 days. Just make sure you use a half dose. Scaleless fish are less tolerant of this type of medication, which is why the half dose is recommended (it should say that on the bottle). I actually use a half dose on all my fish, regardless, and it still works just fine.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

Yeah I have a 55 gal so I do bout 26 drops. My Loach showed no signs (He was new) so I put him in a tank I haven't used in ages, it's been a day and his skin looks shiny and no dots! So he won't suffer from the Medicine. I'm very glad to hear that it works for someone. It's day 2 of treatment and my betta (who got moved to a small tank so I could watch looks better already. My Guppies & Cherry Barbs don't look any better yet. I hope they will be okay. The temp in there tank is 83 right now...


----------



## Dr_House

I'm sorry, and very surprised, to hear the treatment isn't working yet. In my experience, the ich was often gone by the day after I treated the tank. Perhaps your fish have it a bit worse and treatment will take longer. Keep us posted.


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

O okay, I wish it would go away on in my main tank... My Betta's dots are almost gone now, he looks good :]


----------



## Fishfirst

did you remove the carbon from your filter?


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

Yes I did, filter is still running but the carbon/blue thing isn't anymore.


----------



## Fishfirst

update????


----------



## ASmileForOnlyU

O yes of course, the ich has been long gone but I lost all my cherry barbs and neon tetra in the process :[ o and 1 of my glass fish.... it is sad but atleast I still have everyone else!


----------

